# Spinosad or Organocide for my thrip problem??



## warfish (Jan 29, 2012)

I have the thrips, again!  It seems that with the cold winter the thrips come inside.  Second time I have had this problem, both times occurring at the same time of year.  

Last time I had them I documented the problem here, and I used two different things in an attempt to kill them (Spinosad and Organocide).  One worked for a week or so and then they reappeared but the other knocked them right out not to be seen again until now.  
My misfortune would be that it happened at the time of the big crash and all that info was lost from here and I neglected to keep any other personal records.  So I am hoping to draw on your experience again on which may be the superior product.

Thanks for any personal experience on these or advice


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 29, 2012)

Organocide is disgusting, IIRC made buds taste like fish


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2012)

With any of the bugs we fight you have to break the life cycle to defeat them. treating with most chemical fighting agents you have a 30 or so day window they are active so you have to use a secondary attack to kill off the bugs. IMO a light coating of DE is the best way to break the cycle





By breaking this circle you will defeat any of the bugs that harm your plants


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 29, 2012)

I still use Avid once a month on my moms and haven't seen a bug in over a year.


----------



## warfish (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you all   I did forget to mention that I do dust the top of the soil with DE and bottom water for awhile as well when I apply these.  I am pretty sure it was the spinosad that I ended up liking more last time.  I do remember the bad smell of the organocide, although my girls are still vegging so there is no bud to take on the smell at this time.  I just want to ensure they are defeated before there are buds present.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2012)

by using the Avid once a month you are hitting the bugs every 30 days and attacking at the adult stage everytime this is a sure fire way to break the cycle of life


----------



## warfish (Jan 29, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> With any of the bugs we fight you have to break the life cycle to defeat them. treating with most chemical fighting agents you have a 30 or so day window they are active so you have to use a secondary attack to kill off the bugs. IMO a light coating of DE is the best way to break the cycle
> 
> View attachment 184393
> 
> ...



Especially useful post here, thank you


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2012)

I help when I can War


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 29, 2012)

Montgomery garden spray(spinosad) at the depot.


----------



## mountain man (Feb 12, 2012)

Spinosad


----------

